# του προϊόντος χρόνου | προϊόντος του χρόνου



## Count Baltar (Feb 8, 2010)

*προϊόντος χρόνου*

Τι σημαίνει, βρε παιδιά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2010)

As time goes by


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 8, 2010)

Καθώς προχωράει ο χρόνος. With time.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

Εξαρτάται πώς το λέει στο κείμενο. Του χρόνου που πέρασε, του προηγουμένου.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 8, 2010)

προϊών = αυτός που προχωρεί, που εξελίσσεται προοδευτικά.

Δεν νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει με την έννοια ο περασμένος, ο προηγούμενος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Έτσι σκέτο σημαίνει «του χρόνου που περνάει και φεύγει» (επί το ποιητικότερον, αυτό). Συνήθως λέμε τη γενική απόλυτο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) «προϊόντος του χρόνου» (=καθώς περνάει ο χρόνος).


----------



## Elsa (Feb 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Συνήθως λέμε τη γενική απόλυτο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) «προϊόντος του χρόνου» (=καθώς περνάει ο χρόνος).



Και εγώ μόνο έτσι το έχω συναντήσει. Οπως και στο θηλυκό: _προϊούσης της ηλικίας_


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2010)

Χαιρετώ τα μεταφραστικά πλήθη.

προϊόντος _του_ χρόνου = με την πάροδο του χρόνου (ακριβές συνώνυμο)


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

Φίλτατε ή φιλτάτη, καλωσήρθατε. Με την πάροδο του χρόνου (in due course, για να συνεννοούμαστε :) ) κάντε μας τη χάρη να δηλώσετε από το User CP σας αν είστε αγόρι ή κορίτσι, μια κι αυτό το Themis ανήκει στα ... επίκοινα και δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι ο Θέμης ή η Θέμις.

Άκυρο, το πράξατε ήδη, φίλτατε Θέμη!


----------

